# 25% Off for MAC Select Members!



## Jennifae (Mar 16, 2017)

Enter offer code *MAC25* during checkout at maccosmetics.com to receive 25% off an order. 

Valid 3/16 - 3/20 for MAC Select members only.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2017)

not working


----------



## nudibelle (Mar 16, 2017)

its not letting me go thru

"Oops, that didn't work. This offer code can only be used once. Must be logged into a valid MAC Select account to get 25% off your order. Spend $50+ and receive FREE Standard Shipping (no offer code needed). If you have another offer code applied to your order, it will be removed. Some restrictions apply"

Im a select member since day 1
haven't placed any orders
not using  another code


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2017)

yes they are having issue


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2017)

*I just did a test cart as well...and even recently cleared my cache...No Bueno! I am sure we will get another email from MAC apologizing when it is corrected...at least I hope.*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2017)

I had really long live chat with them trying to explain there is an issue they kept saying it's not on their side. plus the guy told me he de-activated my account (??????????????) and that i have to register again


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 16, 2017)

I thought it was just me having issues with the code! Should have known better!  LOL!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I had really long live chat with them trying to explain there is an issue they kept saying it's not on their side. plus the guy told me he de-activated my account (??????????????) and that i have to register again



*W.T.F.
*


----------



## nudibelle (Mar 16, 2017)

Monsy said:


> I had really long live chat with them trying to explain there is an issue they kept saying it's not on their side. plus the guy told me he de-activated my account (??????????????) and that i have to register again



my coffee has not kicked in enough to deal with this madness right now!


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 16, 2017)

*On phone now with Select CS person. She just attempted to push through code on her end and it is not working. So, she used an internal code (not the MAC25) only she is allowed to use and applied it to my cart. That took.

She said she will put in a report to IT about the code not working. And of course she said if you are placing an order and the code is not working, to please call and any of the CS reps would work with you to push the code through. I hope this helps a little. *


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 16, 2017)

Too early for April Fool's, MAC!  I hope they fix it soon.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2017)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I thought it was just me having issues with the code! Should have known better!  LOL!



i thought the same


----------



## Monsy (Mar 16, 2017)

code is working!


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol I should have checked here before I placed my order.  I just assumed the code was for new Select members not pre-existing


----------



## sweetkitty (Mar 17, 2017)

I put the studio fix fluid (how long have they had nc10? Mind brown) foundation in my cart, entered the code and get this error. Are certain items not included?

"[FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]Your offer has been applied, however the items in your cart are not eligible for discounts. If you believe this is an error, please contact us.[/FONT][FONT=tstar_mono_roundregular]25% off has been applied to your order. Enjoy! One offer code per customer. Spend $65+ and receive FREE Standard Shipping (no offer code needed). If you have another offer code applied to your order, it will be removed. Some restrictions apply."[/FONT]


----------



## Monsy (Mar 18, 2017)

one makeup brush that i tried to buy with the discount wasn't included either


----------

